# Detailed Culturebloom product pics...



## user2 (Jan 28, 2006)

And some more MAC...if I mixed up something with Dejarose, please excuse and tell me and I'll change it ASAP!

I really really really like Sweet William Blushcreme Pearl (sounds like a MSF Creme right?!), Summerfruit Cremestick Liner, Love-Bud e/s, Spring Up e/s, Overgrown e/s (sounds like Bitter e/s to me) and Flowerosophy Lustreglass!!!


----------



## user3 (Jan 28, 2006)

GRRRRRRRRRRR!
I must be strong but I so want one of those cream blush...just not sure which one...
love bud and botanical! Sublime culture and deep rose creamsticks!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2006)

you posted florabundi twice (which by the way sounds like Madame B's twin)

thanks for these ones, thank god doesn't look like i want anything...


----------



## user2 (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 
_you posted florabundi twice (which by the way sounds like Madame B's twin)

thanks for these ones, thank god doesn't look like i want anything..._

 

Thanks!

I edited it!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 28, 2006)

I love the shadows.  I am really excited about Overgrown.


----------



## tracie (Jan 28, 2006)

I think the shadows look beautiful, and i'm excited that these are lustreglasses instead of more lipglass.  yay for non-stickyness


----------



## Kristen (Jan 28, 2006)

Botanical and Love-bud look amazing... as does flowerosophy... oh god.. there goes the money.


----------



## Isis (Jan 28, 2006)

Love it! Thanks


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2006)

these lustreglasses are LE?


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jan 28, 2006)

i'm dying for overgrown....i can't wait especially since nothing from the icon collection wowed me i hope these look as beautiful in person.


----------



## mima (Jan 29, 2006)

thanks so much for posting these!!!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 29, 2006)

before i was so excited and now i dont see anything i want that isnt similar to something i have or something thats already out.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 29, 2006)

Overgrown & Botanical are mine! all miiiiiiiiine!!!!


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 29, 2006)

i already know i'm gonna break my new years resolution...


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 29, 2006)

I cannot contain myself with the overgrown e/s. I am going to get that the day it comes out, hell I might even get two because I am so wowed by it. How do you think it would compare with the Bitter e/s?


----------



## veilchen (Jan 29, 2006)

So many lovely spring colours, I'm sure I can't resist anything ...


----------



## misswilliam (Jan 29, 2006)

thankyou for the fantastic pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i am keen on 'blossoming' blushcream, 'sublime culture' cremestick and 'lavender sky' eyeshadow!


----------



## lianna (Jan 29, 2006)

Ooh...pretty! I want mostly lipsticks though and maybe the odd e/s or too. My wallet is sighing with relief


----------



## Pale Moon (Jan 29, 2006)

VV, you're the best!! wow.. i feel like getting blushcremes and kohl and lustreglassess. hee.. ^^


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh no i was being so good and i was only going to buy certain ones but now i want the whole lot D'oh! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Joke (Jan 29, 2006)

Thank you!!

Love Bud will be mine and Blossoming too!
The l/s and l/g don't really do anything for me.
I'm doubting whether or not to get the pink blushcreme, cause I'm warm toned...


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 29, 2006)

thank you for posting these!! im a little iffy about overgrown. it looks like a gorgeous color but im afraid that its similair to bitter. im trying to save up for those new pigments so im like so so. but we'll have to see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ill probably end up getting it already


----------



## stylust (Jan 29, 2006)

Please stop stealing images from Runway.


That's disgusting for you to take the images, remove the watermark's and put specktra.net on them.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hmm I'm interested in the Lustreglasses in Tranceplant, Flowerosophy and will check out the other two as well.

I'll definitely try Iris Print, Lavender Sky, and Overgrown. I have a feeling they might look similar to other stuff I've tried though...


----------



## leppy (Jan 29, 2006)

Ahhhhhh so much I want!!


----------



## roxybc (Jan 29, 2006)

Actually once a picture is up on the net, it's pretty much free for anyone to use.  How do you know she got the pics from there?  What is this website your talking about?  If people don't want their pictures to be vulnerable, they they shouldn't post them on the net.  Unfortunatly some people have learned this the hard way by having their FOTD pics stolen and claimed by someone else as their own.  


I don't think it's disgusting, I think she's doing all the girls here on Specktra a favor!  Perhaps she could give credit to wherever she found the images, but there is no law that says she has to.  She is not stealing band width from another server.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_Actually once a picture is up on the net, it's pretty much free for anyone to use.  How do you know she got the pics from there?  What is this website your talking about?  If people don't want their pictures to be vulnerable, they they shouldn't post them on the net.  Unfortunatly some people have learned this the hard way by having their FOTD pics stolen and claimed by someone else as their own.  


I don't think it's disgusting, I think she's doing all the girls here on Specktra a favor!  Perhaps she could give credit to wherever she found the images, but there is no law that says she has to.  She is not stealing band width from another server._

 
Yes, but it may have been more respectful to ask before reposting. I'm sure someone went to alot of trouble to get those images. If we start to complain, we won't see anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In the future, maybe we could set up a link to the site that has the pics, that way we can still see them, but the right people get credit.


----------



## roxybc (Jan 30, 2006)

I think it's a good idea that someone copies them, and loads them onto the specktra server, becuase wherever she got them, may take them down, or the site may not even be there in a month (you never know!)  Next time, like I mentioned before, people should just mention where they found the pics.


----------



## user3 (Jan 30, 2006)

Here's the thing...those pics are property of MAC and no one person BUT MAC has the right to claim them. So really the credit goes to MAC. Plain and simple.
Also where VV gets the pic really doesn't matter since it's MAC property. Maybe VV got them from someone who does not care about getting the credit for posting them. Either way...It's MAC's property  no matter who posted them to start with.

So really it's best that NO ONE complains!


.........


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm confused myself. Is a twice "stolen" picture still stolen from the first person?


----------



## user3 (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_I'm confused myself. Is a twice "stolen" picture still stolen from the first person?_

 
Exactly! Whoever put the pics up on the net "stole" them. So it's like saying "Hey give me back  the property I stole!"


----------



## roxybc (Jan 30, 2006)

Haha, I agree!!!!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_Maybe VV got them from someone who does not care about getting the credit for posting them. Either way...It's MAC's property  no matter who posted them to start with.

So really it's best that NO ONE complains!


........._

 
I know the site that posts all the new collection pics first, days before Specktra/MUA/LJ get them. And it clearly says, 'Do not hotlink, if you take pics, link back to us.' I mean, i know its a risk. I just don't want them to stop posting b/c people are taking w/o permission. Know what I mean? but your totally right, they are property of MAC. I'd be so scared of getting fired.


----------



## user4 (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_Here's the thing...those pics are property of MAC and no one person BUT MAC has the right to claim them. So really the credit goes to MAC. Plain and simple.
Also where VV gets the pic really doesn't matter since it's MAC property. Maybe VV got them from someone who does not care about getting the credit for posting them. Either way...It's MAC's property  no matter who posted them to start with.

So really it's best that NO ONE complains!


........._

 
giiiiiiiirl, i could not have said it better myself... so VV, give credit where credit is deserved!!! these are MAC photos of upcoming collections!!! and stylust, honestly... if all you're going to do is complain...... why are you here? maybe you should enjoy the site and a whole and realize that there is a lot to offer!


----------



## user2 (Jan 30, 2006)

I have to give the credit to swatch_babe on MUA!! I asked here where she got the pics from (she got them from a friend who works for MAC Asia!) and if I could take them so everythig is OK!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jan 30, 2006)

ooo overgrown i shall be straight there


----------



## booters78 (Jan 30, 2006)

oh my gosh, thanks for posting...I better start saving now...the e/s and lip stuff looks so pretty....


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 31, 2006)

i'm not really feeling this collection- the only thing that vaguely catches my attention is the petal pusher lustureglass... guess my wallet's gonna thank me for this


----------



## ladydanger (Jan 31, 2006)

this whole coolection is awesome when you work with it. overgrown jumps off the eyes. it looks nothing like the swatch. culturebloom lipstick is a must have.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 31, 2006)

oooh LOVE EVERYTHING. Must get the blushes and eyeshadows!


----------



## midnightlouise (Jan 31, 2006)

Every time I look at these I add more stuff to my list lol! I need to quit while I'm ahead!


----------



## Pimptress (Jan 31, 2006)

I love how people join specktra just to be BITCHES. So glad they don't stick around.


Anyway, look at that YELLOW! I have to get overgrown. I don't even know how I'd wear it, but I need it! Other than that, I'm going to get Spring Up and Iris Print!


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Jan 31, 2006)

I have my eye on Love Bud and Spring Up eyeshadows. Overgrown looks interesting, but doesn't suit my coloring.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 31, 2006)

I am really glad that I didn't waste money on the Naturally Eccentric quad,.. I think Spring up is exciting me more than White Wheat even,...


----------



## user4 (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_I am really glad that I didn't waste money on the Naturally Eccentric quad,.. I think Spring up is exciting me more than White Wheat even,..._

 
omg, but the IE quad was GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 31, 2006)

thank you!!

i've been dying to see this collection...and they all look gorgeous. but i don't think many of the products would work for me. which is probably a good thing, considering all the money i just spent on lingerie hahaha


----------



## ladydanger (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stylust* 
_Please stop stealing images from Runway.


That's disgusting for you to take the images, remove the watermark's and put specktra.net on them._

 
i completely agree.i personally don't mind it if you're showing your swatches that YOU have taken of the products from update, but to use the format that has been used by MAC is wrong. This is for employees only. Someone should complain and people should'nt be taking ADVANTAGE of a company they say they love so much.


----------



## jeannette (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow, all the colours are amazing! Poppy Hop's so gorgeous!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladydanger* 
_i completely agree.i personally don't mind it if you're showing your swatches that YOU have taken of the products from update, but to use the format that has been used by MAC is wrong. This is for employees only. Someone should complain and people should'nt be taking ADVANTAGE of a company they say they love so much._

 
Um...what? You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## FemmeNoir (Feb 1, 2006)

I went to a preview night. Spring Up is a beautiful yellow. It actually looks light yellow on my NC20 skin. Iris Print is suprisingly pretty also. I got the Blossoming creamblush, and it seems to have less staying power than the other creamblushes I have.


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 1, 2006)

*Culturebloom & CD Icon products*

Thanks!​

March 2006 Issue of Shop Etc. has a few pics of current & new MAC products
p. 133 Culturebloom – Overgrown e/s
p. 134 IconCol.
p. Culturebloom - Lavender Sky e/s


----------



## DaisyDee (Feb 1, 2006)

My MAC MA showed me the Culturebloom products yesterday and let me open the pots, etc. and everything.  They are so pretty and vibrant, and still soft looking.  I can't wait to snatch up all of the eyeshadows esp.

WooT!


----------



## ladydanger (Feb 2, 2006)

*nope, not kidding.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_Um...what? You have got to be kidding me._

 

i think it's not right for someone to be using MAC slides without the permission of the company. if you want to show swatches you've taken, that's a different story. iifugazii did it and i see nothing wrong with it. i don't have a problem with people seeing the colors before they come out.


----------



## gracefully.insane (Feb 2, 2006)

ahhh.. when does this collection come out again? I've been so behind on the times...


----------



## ladydanger (Feb 2, 2006)

comes out february 16th!


----------



## gracefully.insane (Feb 2, 2006)

ahh thank you!


----------



## lovejam (Feb 2, 2006)

I definitely like Flowerosophy lustreglass, and I *might* like Blossoming cremeblush and Culturebloom lipstick.


----------



## Kristen (Feb 6, 2006)

Just wondering.. for those that have seen the collection, how are the lustre e/s? The only e/s I want are love-bud and botanical.. and I've had such bad luck w/ lustres.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Feb 6, 2006)

Another ??? for those of you who have seen these in person, How does Overgrown compare to Lucky Green? I really like the color in the pics, but it looks pretty close to LG. I love that light yellow too. Awesome collection


----------



## Sarah (Feb 6, 2006)

Do we have a UK release date for this collection yet??


----------



## MACgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

i wont get it all the same day but i want
all eyeshadows, a new thing im trying is getting all LE eyeshadows in 2006 if anything.
2 of the lustreglasses
the 2 blushcremes
violet underground eyekhol, i have a feeling itll make my eyes pop!


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Feb 6, 2006)

Sarah, 2nd of march. might be changed but this is how it stands at the moment


----------



## Sarah (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *turtle_pixie_* 
_Sarah, 2nd of march. might be changed but this is how it stands at the moment_

 
thanks


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 6, 2006)

This is going to be a tough one to resist!  Especially Overgrown, Iris Print and Lavendar Sky!


----------



## glamella (Feb 6, 2006)

hmm, Ithink maybe just Iris Print since I don't own anything like it, and I love blue.  I only want one or two things from each of the up upcoming collections...


----------



## hlj519 (Feb 6, 2006)

I have to get some of the eyeshadows, especially the Veluxe Pearls!


----------



## 72Cosmo (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kristen* 
_Just wondering.. for those that have seen the collection, how are the lustre e/s? The only e/s I want are love-bud and botanical.. and I've had such bad luck w/ lustres._

 

I was wondering the same thing. I like botanical but I swore I would never buy another lustre.


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:

  i completely agree.i personally don't mind it if you're showing your swatches that YOU have taken of the products from update, but to use the format that has been used by MAC is wrong. This is for employees only. Someone should complain and people should'nt be taking ADVANTAGE of a company they say they love so much.  
 

Ok, this is ridiculous- if it weren't for these pictures that people post, most of us wouldn't know about the collections ahead of time, and I, for one, would never buy anything, since I wouldn't know anything about the upcoming collections.  After frequenting this site, I have spent literally THOUSANDS of dollars more than I ever would have if I hadn't seen the pictures.  When we see these images ahead of time, it gives us time to prepare financially for collections that we are excited about, allowing us to spend a lot more than we would ordinarily be able to.  So to the uptight people here who are bitchin' about stolen product images, pull the skunk brush outta yer ass, and lighten up!

Just my two cents.


----------



## Life In Return (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow @ Overgrown! That is so hot


----------



## Isis (Feb 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_pull the skunk brush outta yer ass, and lighten up!_

 





 OMG LMAO that's just too funny! whew.. thats some funny images there in my head now :goofy:
I totally agree though.


----------



## 72Cosmo (Feb 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_Ok, this is ridiculous- if it weren't for these pictures that people post, most of us wouldn't know about the collections ahead of time, and I, for one, would never buy anything, since I wouldn't know anything about the upcoming collections.  After frequenting this site, I have spent literally THOUSANDS of dollars more than I ever would have if I hadn't seen the pictures.  When we see these images ahead of time, it gives us time to prepare financially for collections that we are excited about, allowing us to spend a lot more than we would ordinarily be able to.  So to the uptight people here who are bitchin' about stolen product images, pull the skunk brush outta yer ass, and lighten up!

Just my two cents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally agree. I would have missed so many many things if it wasn't for this site. The people that post these pictures should get a bonus from MAC for all the free advertising that they are doing. I don't have hours to spend at the mall and to know what the upcoming colors are I can plan at home at my leisure what I plan to purchase. Sometimes it changes a bit when I see the collections in person but not usually. When these collections hit the store the MAC counter is so busy and if it wasn't for this site I don't know if I would bother.


----------



## kelliescellie (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for posting these!!!  I def need fresh buzz sweet william overgrown spring up and petalpusher but I want a bunch of other stuff too.  Gah!!  There has 2 be a makeup addict anonymous somewheres out there for me lol jk


----------



## toxik (Feb 7, 2006)

Hot. any idea when it'll be released in Singapore? thanks


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isis* 
_





 OMG LMAO that's just too funny! whew.. thats some funny images there in my head now :goofy:
I totally agree though._

 

I thought for sure I was gonna get stoned by everyone for saying that... lol   Some people... you can't pull a needle outta their ass with a tractor they're so uptight.  Those kinda people really chap my ass.


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *72Cosmo* 
_I totally agree. I would have missed so many many things if it wasn't for this site. The people that post these pictures should get a bonus from MAC for all the free advertising that they are doing. I don't have hours to spend at the mall and to know what the upcoming colors are I can plan at home at my leisure what I plan to purchase. Sometimes it changes a bit when I see the collections in person but not usually. When these collections hit the store the MAC counter is so busy and if it wasn't for this site I don't know if I would bother._

 

Same here, I don't have the time (or patience) to get in my car, drive to my counter, which is 20+ min away, wait for help, and then make my choices- I like to see things on here first, get opinions, and THEN make my purchases.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## ladydanger (Feb 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_Ok, this is ridiculous- if it weren't for these pictures that people post, most of us wouldn't know about the collections ahead of time, and I, for one, would never buy anything, since I wouldn't know anything about the upcoming collections.  After frequenting this site, I have spent literally THOUSANDS of dollars more than I ever would have if I hadn't seen the pictures.  When we see these images ahead of time, it gives us time to prepare financially for collections that we are excited about, allowing us to spend a lot more than we would ordinarily be able to.  So to the uptight people here who are bitchin' about stolen product images, pull the skunk brush outta yer ass, and lighten up!

Just my two cents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 no need for the rude and crass remarks.like i said before, that's just my opinion. in no way am i force feeding it down your throat. plus, i have no intentions of complaining to the company ( though i do not agree with the reposting of the company's info that is to be shared with employees only).let's all be ladies here and try to avoid using such foul and disturbing imagery. 

p.s. us mac girls should stick together anyway, dammit!


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladydanger* 
_no need for the rude and crass remarks.like i said before, that's just my opinion. in no way am i force feeding it down your throat. plus, i have no intentions of complaining to the company ( though i do not agree with the reposting of the company's info that is to be shared with employees only).let's all be ladies here and try to avoid using such foul and disturbing imagery. 

p.s. us mac girls should stick together anyway, dammit!_

 

please refer to my original comment about the skunk brush. Thank you.


----------



## missadict (Feb 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_Another ??? for those of you who have seen these in person, How does Overgrown compare to Lucky Green? I really like the color in the pics, but it looks pretty close to LG. I love that light yellow too. Awesome collection_

 
its nothing like lucky green at all sadly
but it is gorgeous! my MA sneaked me a peek


----------



## Rowan (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for the pics.  I can't wait to see Summerfruit Cremestick liner.  I've been looking for a lipliner that is pale coral for months now & haven't been able to find the right one.  Hope this one is it!  Also jonesing for a peek at Love-Bud eyeshadow, although I don't normally like the lustre shadows, & Budding Lustreglass.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missadict* 
_its nothing like lucky green at all sadly
but it is gorgeous! my MA sneaked me a peek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks so much. Now I'm even more excited about it. I was thinking it might be a rerun of LG, so I'm glad it's different.


----------



## nobella (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stylust* 
_Please stop stealing images from Runway.


That's disgusting for you to take the images, remove the watermark's and put specktra.net on them._

 
just curious but why does it matter if the images are taken from runway and put on specktra she is just showing the people on specktra the pics becasue not everyone checks runway and specktra


----------



## nobella (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladydanger* 
_i completely agree.i personally don't mind it if you're showing your swatches that YOU have taken of the products from update, but to use the format that has been used by MAC is wrong. This is for employees only. Someone should complain and people should'nt be taking ADVANTAGE of a company they say they love so much._

 
im sure that mac wouldnt mind its products being awwed over it. in no way do i think that posting pics of the upcoming collections is "taking ADVANTAGE" of the company


----------



## krausene (Feb 8, 2006)

What is runway? Is it another makeup board as fabulous as specktra? What is the address?


----------



## angel_grll (Feb 8, 2006)

This collection is so pretty! I can't wait for it to be released!


----------



## user2 (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *krausene* 
_What is runway? Is it another makeup board as fabulous as specktra? What is the address?_

 

Ewww hell no! Pretty chaotic and kinda bitchy!
I looooove my Specktra! (hugg)


----------



## user4 (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladydanger* 
_i think it's not right for someone to be using MAC slides without the permission of the company. if you want to show swatches you've taken, that's a different story. iifugazii did it and i see nothing wrong with it. i don't have a problem with people seeing the colors before they come out._

 
the way i see it, it gives more advertising for the collections... we should be getting paid for this stuff!!! lol


----------



## ladydanger (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nobella* 
_im sure that mac wouldnt mind its products being awwed over it. in no way do i think that posting pics of the upcoming collections is "taking ADVANTAGE" of the company_

 
like i mentioned before, posting your own swatches is fine ( in my opinion), but using MAC slides that they have specifically designed to show at MAC EMPLOYEE updates just doesn't seem right  TO ME. the company dooesn't even want us to be showing the collections before they come out, much less would they want their images shown online without permission.


----------



## Star (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't know who got the pics out first (and who cares) but let's agree to call a spade a spade: the pics are stolen, plain & simple.

Saying that seeing them ahead of time allows you to "prepare financially" for new collections, or speculating that mac must secretly agree with the pics being out for general consumption is simply rationalizing a behaviour which one does not wish to change even when faced with the fact that it's wrong.

There is such a thing as intellectual property law, and before you say that "it's just makeup for god's sake" stop to think (a) if it's "just makeup", why do you care so much, and (b) how many millions mac makes on "just makeup".

It's not a game to them. They don't even CARE about "addicts" I'm going to guess. Their bottom line depends on VOLUME.  If only the ADDICTS bought each collection, in its entirety every time mind you, they'd be out of business inside a month.

The fact that the company does not want the pictures released should be good enough for you, and it's good enough for me. I'm not going to die because I haven't seen what mac is releasing next month a week ahead of everyone else.

The pictures were stolen, end of story. The person who stole them may feel "powerful" in their ability to "get the scoop" ... you only have to watch the speed at which some here have copied the links off beautyplaza.de and reposted them here. That's another whole ballowax by the way. How would Specktra like it if another makeup forum used up their bandwidth by posting LINKS to high-res pics stored on its servers all the time?

Anyway, since everyone else is contributing their 2 cents worth, that's mine.


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Star* 
_I don't know who got the pics out first (and who cares) but let's agree to call a spade a spade: the pics are stolen, plain & simple.

Saying that seeing them ahead of time allows you to "prepare financially" for new collections, or speculating that mac must secretly agree with the pics being out for general consumption is simply rationalizing a behaviour which one does not wish to change even when faced with the fact that it's wrong.

There is such a thing as intellectual property law, and before you say that "it's just makeup for god's sake" stop to think (a) if it's "just makeup", why do you care so much, and (b) how many millions mac makes on "just makeup".

It's not a game to them. They don't even CARE about "addicts" I'm going to guess. Their bottom line depends on VOLUME.  If only the ADDICTS bought each collection, in its entirety every time mind you, they'd be out of business inside a month.

The fact that the company does not want the pictures released should be good enough for you, and it's good enough for me. I'm not going to die because I haven't seen what mac is releasing next month a week ahead of everyone else.

The pictures were stolen, end of story. The person who stole them may feel "powerful" in their ability to "get the scoop" ... you only have to watch the speed at which some here have copied the links off beautyplaza.de and reposted them here. That's another whole ballowax by the way. How would Specktra like it if another makeup forum used up their bandwidth by posting LINKS to high-res pics stored on its servers all the time?

Anyway, since everyone else is contributing their 2 cents worth, that's mine._

 

Here is the question I post to you:

Why were you in this thread if you don't think it is right to look at 'stolen' pictures?  I mean, the title OBVIOUSLY states that they are product pics...for a collection that is not yet out, so why are you looking at this thread...thereby allowing you to post a reply to what others have said in here.

My opinion- if you have a problem looking at so-called 'stolen' pics.  close your eyes.  Don't look at  threads that are obviously pictures,
censor YOURSELF, and don't ruin it for the rest of us.

I know I'm putting in more and more cents... but I mean, come on people.  Lighten up!


----------



## Star (Feb 9, 2006)

please refer to my original comment about "rationalizing a behaviour".  Thank you.

Seems you're the one who needs to lighten up: you feel it's okay to bash other people's opinions and make sarcastic comebacks but apparently you don't like it when it's directed at you. Grow up.


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 9, 2006)

I have no problem when people direct it at me, so to speak. I enjoy a good debate, and have no qualms about speaking my mind,  everyone is entitled to their opinion. 

 I am not trying to rationalize a behavior (nor do I HAVE to)... I choose to look at the pictures that are posted for all to view.  You choose not to... which leads me to ask, yet again... if you choose NOT to look at the product pictures that are posted by lovely Specktrettes before the release of collections, then WHY are you here, posting within a thread that obviously states IN THE TITLE that it is about pictures of an unreleased collection. 

This is obviously a thread about pictures, so why subject yourself to thievery... don't look at it.. and the stolen pictures that lie within it. 

(The horse is dead... so let's stop beating it.)


----------



## absolut_blonde (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

  If only the ADDICTS bought each collection, in its entirety every time mind you, they'd be out of business inside a month.  
 
I think you are forgetting the old 80/20 rule. In general, 80% of a company's business comes from 20% of its customers. Now, I'm not saying that all 20% is Specktra members or whatnot, but some of them certainly are. (And yeah, I know MAC has a lot of Pro business too, but I'm just talking about regular consumers here. Many of MAC's users are people who buy a lipglass or two a year. Compare that to how many people on Specktra or MUA buy that much or more every week. It adds up.)

_Not_ that this even matters or changes anything... just sayin', I'm sure MAC does care about the 'addicts'-- they'd be foolish not to.


----------



## Summer (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nobella* 
_im sure that mac wouldnt mind its products being awwed over it. in no way do i think that posting pics of the upcoming collections is "taking ADVANTAGE" of the company_

 
I agree, it's free promotion.


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 10, 2006)

Yeah, um...anyone ever see a commercial on television? Where the company parades their product around in a desirable fashion and the audience stares at it for 30 seconds or so? Do you have any idea how much those companies pay for those 30 second ad spots? Okay, now how much do they have to pay to have us ogle the images on specktra? Huh. So, they should be angry why?

I think that the kind of intellectual property that MAC would be concerned about would be say...the formula for the l/g, the details about how the MSFs are made, etc. Now, if someone were posting pictures of a collection that was scheduled for release in say...spring 2008 - that might be problematic, as it would allow competitors time to copy the release. Posting pictures of a collection scheduled to be released in a few weeks is free advertisement. You know how production companies release their pictures as "sneak previews" in selected cities? Then a "buzz" about the upcoming release grows and by the time it comes out in every mall in America, it grosses 10 M in the first weekend. That simply would not happen without advertisement. MSFs would not sell out in the first week of their release without similar advertisement either.


----------



## ladydanger (Feb 14, 2006)

if mac needed free promotion, they wouldn't be using specktra as a means for it. stop stealing images people. oh, and melzlurger, the skunk remark was rude any way you look at it.


----------



## xiahe (Feb 14, 2006)

flower-osophy = ♥


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 14, 2006)

only 2 more daaaays!!!


----------

